# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Best way to pump up before you step on stage?

## Armed&Dangerous

Hey guys.

What is the best way to pump up before you step out? exercises,sets,reps,tempo etc? how long before you go on stage should you start to pump up. what worked best for you?

thanks!

----------


## FireGuy

I do some very light upper body movements starting about 20 minutes before my class' prejudging starts. I stay covered up til the last possible minute to stay as warm as possible. I NEVER pump up my quads. You really dont even have to use weights. Just going through your mandatories backstage a few times will give you a really good pump.

----------


## Narkissos

There is no 'best' way.

For that matter, some people don't even pump up.

As a result these individuals get harder and fuller as they pose.

w/ pumping up, one runs the risks of overdoing it... resulting in your condition degenerating onstage, while others around you improve.

Personally I don't pump up that much... lagging bodyparts, like my pecs, aside.

Generally I start 15 minutes prior to stepping onstage.

-CNS

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Sex works great for me, cialis and quicky in the bathroom, then couple sets and i am JACKED...

----------


## FireGuy

> Sex works great for me, cialis and quicky in the bathroom, then couple sets and i am JACKED...


Dude! That is so funny and so true! Everytime I have sex close to contest time I am always like "damn, we need to do this right before prejudging!"

----------


## MuscleScience

> Dude! That is so funny and so true! Everytime I have sex close to contest time I am always like "damn, we need to do this right before prejudging!"


I was about to post that i get the absolute best muscle pumps when F-cking. My girl commented on this numerous times.

----------


## MuscleScience

BTW the physiological effects of sex and fighting are very close to each other that its scary.

----------


## FireGuy

I am going to start calling promoters and tell them forget about putting weights back stage, we want fluff girls instead.

----------


## Narkissos

> I am going to start calling promoters and tell them forget about putting weights back stage, we want fluff girls instead.


LMAO!

That'd be AWESOME.

Some of us wouldn't make it to stage though.  :LOL:

----------


## MuscleScience

> LMAO!
> 
> That'd be AWESOME.
> 
> Some of us wouldn't make it to stage though.


I would be in every competition regardless of the shape I was presently In....LOL

----------


## proironaust

has any1 tried using a vigra @25mgs bout 2 hours before pumping up.Ive heard your muscles can hold alot more blood and you can hold your pump longer.However you do run the risk of the big fella been pumped as well.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> has any1 tried using a vigra @25mgs bout 2 hours before pumping up.Ive heard your muscles can hold alot more blood and you can hold your pump longer.However you do run the risk of the big fella been pumped as well.


That's why iuse Cialis, more controlable on the big fella front....yet still great pump...

----------


## reardbandit

This is such an awesome thread...

I laughed my ass off about the big fella being pumped too

----------


## ...aydn...

so when i compete just maybe some heavy rows and some heavy press's. as when i do high reps i pump up so much i feel llike i lose definition and cant feel a dense contraction. but going heavy i can flex and still get that dense feeling. anyone know what i mean??? like when you flex a pec and you stop but its still contracted, almost like a cramp???

----------

